# Veto Tool Bag Options



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be talking to Roger Brouard, Veto’s founder and product designer this coming week to discuss what electricians would like to see in their bags.

I have already talked to their president about making the internal pockets more geared towards electrical tools instead of generic sizes, that precipitated getting Roger's ear this coming week.

Please let me know any features you'd like to see in their bags and I will pass that info on.

Thanks


----------



## StormCrow (Sep 8, 2012)

This is great news!

How about a dedicated place to hold a hammer? I've got the Tech-LC and Tech-MCT and I end up using one of the rings that the shoulder strap attaches to, but it's not ideal...it's sometime hard to get the hammer out of it and when you pick up the bag by the strap, the hammer will stick out.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Mech, good work. For me, the main thing is some individual driver pockets on the back row of each side. Deep enough to hold up to 8 inch drivers and just wide enough to accommodate up to say, a 1/2 inch nut driver socket. Maybe even flare the tops of the pockets a bit so the first bit of the handles tuck in there. This would allow most any driver to fit any pocket without fear of them falling down to where you could not retrieve them.

In front of those, pliers pockets about 6-1/2 to 7 inches deep. One plier per pocket. Sized for something like linesmans. Most other pliers would fit.

In front of those just smaller versions of the same for precision pliers and maybe shorter drivers. Maybe the meter pockets on one side like current models. Also, somewhere in the bag, narrower driver pockets for precision drivers like Wera . And for goodness sake, ditch those useless bit pocket things on the bottom front pockets along with those neoprene like ones at the top. Just leave enough room there for a hammer to lay crosswise or a 12v driver. Maybe even those cool bit and driver assortment boxes they offer at holiday time each year at the big box stores.

Lots to ask for and others will doubtless have great ideas so it will be interesting to see what is prooposed.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, it should be built on the MCT _and_ LC platforms. One for daily carry and the larger like a mobile toolbox. Both would need to be about 16 inches interior to do what I am asking. I don't want much do I?☺


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Oh, it should be built on the MCT _and_ LC platforms. One for daily carry and the larger like a mobile toolbox. Both would need to be about 16 inches interior to do what I am asking. I don't want much do I?☺


Lol, all we can do is ask!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I will be talking to Roger Brouard, Veto’s founder and product designer this coming week to discuss what electricians would like to see in their bags.
> 
> I have already talked to their president about making the internal pockets more geared towards electrical tools instead of generic sizes, that precipitated getting Roger's ear this coming week.
> 
> ...


I don’t see the pockets as being a big issue.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't believe it, I waited years to finally break down and spend the money on a Tech LC, and now there might be Tech EC? 

It's already the best bag I ever owned. 

I do wish a 20oz Estwing hammer would fit in it horizontally. The way mine fits, it's on an angle, on the meter pocket side. While zipping it closed its real tight going over the claw on one side and the handle on the other. 

I bought the Tech LC because I wanted a variety of pockets, not necessarily to load one side with meters. I wish the pockets were a little taller on the meter side. I have ratcheting combo wrenches bundled together with heavy hair tie backs. When they're in the pocket they always want to fall over. Same with ratchet, extensions and sockets on a organizer, all bundled together. 

I don't understand the D rings on the outside. I wish they were the same size, and they sold zipper bags that could hang off of them. It would be nice to keep the zipper bags hanging horizontally on the outside D rings and keep holesaw/carbide bits on one side and socket set on the other. Right now I have zipper bags inside on the meter side taking up room.

I don't use the small screwdriver slots on the outside on the end under the strap. Maybe that could be replaced with a pocket to hold a Wiggy. 

I am interested to see what they come out with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I can't believe it, I waited years to finally break down and spend the money on a Tech LC, and now there might be Tech EC?
> 
> It's already the best bag I ever owned.
> 
> ...


I believe the small outside pockets are for Sharpies and pencils.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I don’t see the pockets as being a big issue.


Anything you'd like to see improved?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Satch said:


> Mech, good work. For me, the main thing is some individual driver pockets on the back row of each side. Deep enough to hold up to 8 inch drivers and just wide enough to accommodate up to say, a 1/2 inch nut driver socket. Maybe even flare the tops of the pockets a bit so the first bit of the handles tuck in there. This would allow most any driver to fit any pocket without fear of them falling down to where you could not retrieve them.
> 
> In front of those, pliers pockets about 6-1/2 to 7 inches deep. One plier per pocket. Sized for something like linesmans. Most other pliers would fit.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^all of this, exactly as he laid it out!!

Especially the screw/nut driver plan.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I believe the small outside pockets are for Sharpies and pencils.


Okay, I retract my original statement about the pockets. The pockets on the outside of the bag could be a little bigger.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I love my Tech Pac. The only things I would change is to have the driver pockets along the rib be a little narrower to avoid drivers dropping in too far, and have the material around the top edges of the pockets to a bright color - especially the bit pockets because they're often hard to locate when trying to put tools/bits back in them.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

One pet peeve I have with tool pouches and bags etc. 

FFS, please put a BIG protective pouch on the OUTSIDE for your phone. 

Most people have BIG phones now. It gets used before during and after work so it needs to be on the OUTSIDE so I don't have to dig into the bag to use it. 

The only things that really need to be on the outside for quick access are keys, phone, maybe safety glasses / regular glasses. These are things I use frequently when I'm not setting the bag down and opening it up. Other good ones for the outside would be pen / pencil and maybe a couple other tool pockets.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

That is great Mech, I am hopeful they heed your advice. I have sent a couple emails over the years to Veto in regards to creating a bag more geared for the electrical trade. 
In addition to the interior pocket changes that is already been mentioned I would like to see a pocket on the opposite side of the tape measure clip that will hold a clamp meter. Most Veto bags are wide enough between the zippers to accommodate this pocket. I know you can clip the MB on the exterior but I would rather have a somewhat protective pocket specifically designed for a meter on the outside of the bag.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd love to see a more tech focused open top bag. Maybe on the OT-LC platform with better/more driver pockets. Those stretchy meter pockets on the other side would be nice. I use the OT-XL now just so I have enough driver pockets but it's really overkill.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the new Tech OT-MC size wise but wish they would have incorporated a organizer tray in the bottom for screws, fittings, and that sort of thing. I know they have a spot for those plastic containers but they lack and organization to sort screws or fittings

I have a 11" DEWALT tote that I love and continue to buy , but I would switch to veto if they made a similar tote.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Mech, just a quick follow up post to ask how things went. Did you get to meet Mr. Brouard? If so, are you able to relate the conversation or at least maybe the overall vibe? I know sometimes these folks are very concerned with trade secrets and not allowing too much formation out. Including misguided speculation because someone mis-reads another on a public forum. Thank you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Mech, just a quick follow up post to ask how things went. Did you get to meet Mr. Brouard? If so, are you able to relate the conversation or at least maybe the overall vibe? I know sometimes these folks are very concerned with trade secrets and not allowing too much formation out. Including misguided speculation because someone mis-reads another on a public forum. Thank you.


I put it off to get a little more feed back from guys here but he wants the input.

They are also looking for feed back on a tracking system similar to the one Milwaukee has out to track tools and their bags.


_"The other idea that we had is selling a GPS tracking device that you would be able to purchase on our website which will allow you to track the bag that you have this device in. With GPS technology, you would not have to be next to the bag and you would be able to locate it on your smartphone from anywhere in the world."_


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for the follow up. Interesting about the tracking devise.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I own the Tech Pac and Tech Pac LT, and I've got some ideas for their backpacks.

They do have great tool access and organization, but it could be a lot better. First off, there's this unused space underneath the pockets. Combined with the fact that I have a few large items that just don't want to be shoved into even the largest pockets, I'd like to see the front access divided into a single large lower compartment and an upper section for standard sized hand tools.

Lower compartment could have a zipper in the shape of an upside-down U, where the flap has an inch or two of side webbing so it can hang open. Would be great for very long tools, meters, stuff you want to just grab and put back without trying to jam it into those large pockets that share space with other tools. Major bonus points if they made a removable parts organizer that fits into the very bottom... full width for lots of compartments for "one of everything", but short so it doesn't eat into the space much, and you can just pile stuff on top of it.

Upper compartment should make full use of both the inside of the zippered flap and the side that divides the bag in half. Bigger, heavier hand tools would go along the latter divider side, with pockets built to size. Would be good for wrenches, large screwdrivers and pliers. Inside the zipper flap would be better for lighter, thinner hand tools like various screwdrivers. This makes them easier to grab, you wouldn't even have to unzip the top flap all the way to sneak out your favorite drivers. Mechanically it's also plausible because the flap is only 2/3 of the bag instead of the full thing.

Since the truly large items can go in the bottom pocket instead of in that ridiculous 3rd row of pockets, and the upper compartment has stuff strapped to the front and back side without a bunch of extra rows of pockets, this leaves open access to the side and bottom of the upper compartment for some creative options. Some fatter pockets that extend from the sides would be good for those odd short, fat tools. Integrate a strap so they can be cinched down.

The bottom of the upper compartment could be the piece de resistance. Use a couple of the the same strapping system used for the side pockets, but have a couple loops you can run it through similar to roll up tool pouches, so you can either run it through every loop for a bunch of smaller sections, or skip loops for something larger. Because it's a cinching strap, you can just add more slack between any loop(s) for thicker items, or cinch it flat for stuff like zip ties. Two rows of that, front to back, would be sweet.

I don't really see any reason the inside zippered compartments shouldn't go somewhere else. It's prime real estate that would be better served for an improved tool organization layout. They'd be just as useful if you moved them outside... take that 6" upper outside pocket and make it as wide as the pack with a zipper top and a bit of side fabric for depth. Inside you could have a long pocket for whatever crap you used to put on the inside zippered pockets... maybe a neoprene smartphone sleeve, couple elastic loops for various pens, AA flashlight, etc. short leash and clip for keys. Not too much, though, everyone hates those organizers with slots for like 50 pencils.

Outer tool pockets could be a bit deeper, and twice as many, for tools you're using and just want a place to put for a second before grabbing again. I'd put the aforementioned outside pocket in the middle (above the access for the lower compartment) and 4x longer tool pockets above it, right in the center.

Rear compartment I am a fan of (specifically Tech Pac LT w/ laptop sleeve) but again with the wasted space. The laptop and notepad sleeves are nice, but separate the remaining space with a couple compartments with dividers that run front to back. These could be used for rolled up cables, misc tools. etc. Don't need the pen and calculator pocket 'cause that crap can go up in the front organizer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. They are coming out with an electrician's pouch very soon.

2. There will be a chain type tape thong coming out as an accessory very soon.

3. They are considering some new pocket designs.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. They are coming out with an electrician's pouch very soon.
> 
> 2. There will be a chain type tape thong coming out as an accessory very soon.
> 
> 3. They are considering some new pocket designs.


Did he give you some samples?:notworthy:


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mech. All a person can do is speak up and ask when these manufacturers lend an ear. I am kind of excited to see what they come out with. And the tape chain is a BIG thumbs up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Did he give you some samples?:notworthy:


Not this time around but they had in the past.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Thanks for sharing Mech. All a person can do is speak up and ask when these manufacturers lend an ear. I am kind of excited to see what they come out with. And the tape chain is a BIG thumbs up.


You're welcome.

Nice when a company will talk with an end user so freely.

Yeah the tape thong should be cool, small things are big at times.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Any idea on when these new electrician bags might be coming out. I would love to see one in the MC size. I've gravitated towards smaller bags, I've come accustom to using a few tools for more applications. Plus my back appreciates caring less weight around.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MotoGP1199 said:


> *Any idea on when these new electrician bags might be coming out. *I would love to see one in the MC size. I've gravitated towards smaller bags, I've come accustom to using a few tools for more applications. Plus my back appreciates caring less weight around.


I would be really interested too. To be honest, the new DR series bags were a big letdown for me. I guess I wouldn't exactly say it was a letdown since I wasn't waiting on them or expecting them. I simply do not understand the intended user. One of the main reasons Veto came out with the original XL was to get away from unorganised interiors and the possibility of spilling tools all over the truck if it tipped over. 

I know they don't want to necessarily get tied into trade specific labeling of the bag thpes but man, the way the HVAC guys took to these it would be a logical progression to tailor some of the line toward electricians, datacom, and security/access types. We'll see.


----------



## DB712 (Oct 2, 2018)

Im new to this site but I found this thread and got immediately excited. Ive been looking at veto bags for a little while now and just couldn’t see all my tools fitting the mc series line of bags even tho I liked the look of them. I looked at the LC series of bags (OT, Tech-LC and LC) and did like them a lot. I only thought I could fit my tools in there but I know I’m gonna add more tools and just make it a lead weight. All I would do is change the pockets on the inside to individual tool pockets. The three or 4 pairs of pliers in those big pockets drive me insane. I’d keep a couple (2) big pockets on one side for a meter and maybe a parts container. I would put a loop on the inside for people’s hammer like they have on the OT models. You could also hang your channel locks off of them if they’re long enough. I also would change the handle system to the same system that’s on the tech pac I think it’s called. Either way it’s the one with the hinge on it. Just seems like that would outlast all the different veto handles.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My biggest problem with these systems is they are all black. I can't see stuff inside the pack. I know it is black to not show dirt. Try red or blue.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

DB712 said:


> Im new to this site but I found this thread and got immediately excited. Ive been looking at veto bags for a little while now and just couldn’t see all my tools fitting the mc series line of bags even tho I liked the look of them. I looked at the LC series of bags (OT, Tech-LC and LC) and did like them a lot. I only thought I could fit my tools in there but I know I’m gonna add more tools and just make it a lead weight. *All I would do is change the pockets on the inside to individual tool pockets.* The three or 4 pairs of pliers in those big pockets drive me insane. I’d keep a couple (2) big pockets on one side for a meter and maybe a parts container. I would put a loop on the inside for people’s hammer like they have on the OT models. You could also hang your channel locks off of them if they’re long enough. I also would change the handle system to the same system that’s on the tech pac I think it’s called. Either way it’s the one with the hinge on it. Just seems like that would outlast all the different veto handles.


Agreed! I carried the Tech MCT for a couple of years. My job was electrical maintenance at a large public college. I worked mostly in the housing area but covered a lot more at the end. That is where the MCT came in. I carried a Klein leather pouchh for years. Wore it out and jokingly asked my super for the Veto. I was shocked when it came in and he handed it to me. 

To me it is the largest Veto I want to carry for daily use. By that I mean in and out of the truck for service calls. Elevators were available but you still may find yourself up and down ten flights of steps. I carried typical sparky tools and a couple of specialty items for card access and commercial appliance repair. The point is, all tolled it was somewhere between 15-20 pounds and was the maximum I wanted to tote. 

I agree about the pockets wnoleheartedly. I know they wantmto be a but if we can have dedicated meter bags, drill bags, and parts bags, then I want a electrician/IT/appliance repair model that has more single tool pockets. Particularly if I am going to carry a couple of nice insulared drivers and pliers. I want them neat and not banged upmagainst three other tool handles. I have some photos of the MCT loaded on a different forum and will post them here to let you see what it looks like.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> My biggest problem with these systems is they are all black. I can't see stuff inside the pack. I know it is black to not show dirt. Try red or blue.


That would be a huge improvement I think. A light blue is near perfect.


----------



## DB712 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah I feel the pockets are a must change with just a couple of the big pockets for grouped things like wrenches or what ever. You do need a little variety of pockets but mostly individual tool storage. I know for a fact that someone has grabbed a pair of strippers, *****, or 9’s and pulled the tool next to them right out of the pocket and they flop onto the ground. That’s fine but when you’re on a man lift... it’s a roller coaster ride all day long grabbing tools that weren’t figured into the dropsies department. That said I think veto does make a great product (would really like them to make it in the USA with USA materials and USA employees. I’d be glad to pay the extra money to keep an American working.) that will last a long time. If they do make a medium sized bag for electricians on the LC platform and one on the MC platform I’m sure to purchase either one. I may just buy both for quick carry and one for big jobs to store in the gangbox.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

I wish they would make a 18 rolling tool bag with big wheels. Like Klein but more pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

